# Ann Arbor Bike Show



## Sleepyhollowstudios (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all! 

I was just wondering if one of you, or all of you, attending the Ann Arbor Bike Show coming up in a couple of weeks would do me a favor.

I'm looking for a mud flap...






This mud flap in particular, and I was wondering if anyone out there that's attending could be on the lookout for it, for me. I'll gladly reimburse you, pay for shipping, pay for your trouble, pay for your child's college edu...well, I'll definitely cover all of the expenses as well as give you something for your trouble. 

So, is there anyone out there that will be on the lookout for it, for me?

I desperately need this mud flap to finish a project I'm working on, so any help would be appreciated!

Thanks, guys!

-Andy


----------



## bj pawlaczyk (Apr 20, 2009)

*Ann Arbor bike show and swap*

Andy I will look for one Sunday Its going to be a great meet. I just got back from My first Copake Auction. It was great! The swap meet area was packed and the Auction was better. I bought and sold well and had a great time also. A lot of the people I talk to there were headed For Ann Arbor this Sunday.
B.J. Pawlaczyk the Outboard Motor Guy from Michigan 

P.S. keep a look out for pre-1900 human powered devices used to power a boat (foot and hand pedaled) for me?


----------



## Sleepyhollowstudios (Apr 21, 2009)

I would appreciate it to no end! And I will definitely be looking out for what you're looking for!

Thanks, bj!

-Andy


----------

